# Myspace - blocked?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone else's myspace blocked????? What the heck....


----------



## Ajay1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Anyone else's myspace blocked????? What the heck....


NO its not blocked..... its working with me....there might be some issue at your end...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That lovely blocked page was coming up when I attempted to look at my messages or the main log in page, but could look at my actual page just fine. 

This morning I could look at it again. Was strange.


----------

